# sky multiroom



## Ron Burgundy (25 Feb 2010)

Hi all,

Trying to find out is sky multiroom a set fee of 15 euro or is it 15 euro per box .

Just don't want to spend 20 mins onn hold with sky to find out


----------



## pudds (25 Feb 2010)

per box and you must be connected by phone to sky to get multi room viewing.

*Sky Multiroom offer:* €7.50 pm for first 12 months for  new Sky TV subscribers (normally €15pm). Provides the same Sky TV  channels as your main Sky TV subscription on a box in another room. You  must subscribe to Sky TV throughout. An extra box is required for each  Multiroom subscription. Each box you have must be connected to the same  fixed telephone line at all times. If you're not eligible for a free Sky  box, a standard Sky box is €69 with Multiroom. To receive your HD Pack  channels in another room, you'll need another Sky+HD box and HD Pack  subscription. Money back guarantee: If you cancel Sky+/HD within one  calendar month of activation we will refund the cost of your box (but  not any subscription or installation charges you have paid). Offer ends  30 June 2010.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (25 Feb 2010)

ahhhhh

we have sky already, so it would be 30 extra for HD.........too much


----------



## Ash 22 (19 May 2010)

Do you need a landline to get sky in another room ?


----------



## TLC (19 May 2010)

I have Sky & never have it plugged into my phone line - don't have multi-room thought or HD - I'm paying them enough!


----------



## Leo (19 May 2010)

Ash 22 said:


> Do you need a landline to get sky in another room ?


 
Yes, you do. They check occasionally to ensure both boxes are connected to the same phone line to ensure the boxes are not being shared between multiple properties. There is another thread on this currently where the OP has been contacted by Sky because their boxes are not connected to the phone line.

TLC, this checking only really applies to multi-room.
Leo


----------



## Ash 22 (19 May 2010)

Just wondering Leo what you mean by both boxes? We have Sky but dont have a landline as it is. So just wondering do we have to get a landline again ?


----------



## serotoninsid (19 May 2010)

Ash 22 said:


> Just wondering Leo what you mean by both boxes? We have Sky but dont have a landline as it is. So just wondering do we have to get a landline again ?


If you get multi-room they will insist on it.


----------



## Leo (19 May 2010)

Ash 22 said:


> Just wondering Leo what you mean by both boxes? We have Sky but dont have a landline as it is. So just wondering do we have to get a landline again ?


 
With Multi-Room, you will have a Sky box in each room. You pay a reduced subscription on the 2nd and subsequent boxes. Sky insist on phone lines being connected to such boxes to prevent people clubbing together and using the reduced subscriptions to get full Sky services in multiple properties.


----------



## Ash 22 (19 May 2010)

Thanks for the information on that. Have to have a think about what we'll do.


----------



## Kine (25 May 2010)

I have two boxes in my house, never connected to a phone line. Nearly three years now!


----------



## moneysaver1 (17 Jun 2010)

Dont want to divert the thread on the topic, but we moved lots over the years and noticed a steady decline in how the different engineers/installers tackled this. In the beginning they wouldnt leave the house unless a line was connected. Most recently the new HD install, the guy didnt even ask me, despite the line being next to and when I questioned it he look at me sideways as if to say "ehhh why bother". Anyway its never been connected.


----------

